# The green dragon has arrived.



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

From over the mountain. Arrived the
"Y wing" TT slot lil foot shooter, fits the hand perfectly ! Liking this no fork tie 
System .
Thank you Matt !


















































































Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tapatalk


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Happy New Year Joe, :wave:

That's a sweet little score there, my friend. I am liking that attachment system. Super quick, and tidy to boot.

Hope all is well with you and family.

Steve

:woot: :woot:


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Slingshot Silas said:


> Happy New Year Joe, :wave:
> 
> That's a sweet little score there, my friend. I am liking that attachment system. Super quick, and tidy to boot.
> Hope all is well with you and family.
> ...


Steve !
Hell yea I'm likein it a lot great for us guys that's all thumbs also good for flats as well nice size pocketable fits the hand well will try n find time ta shoot it Laterz , hope your new years went well !
Joe.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Got too love the shooter....Yeah I know I could very easy...That would go very nice in my side bag...

Glad you like it my friend

OM


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Nice one  I hope you enjoy it  Matt dose very nice work  That new combo attachment system is very clever


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Can-Opener said:


> Nice one  I hope you enjoy it  Matt dose very nice work  That new combo attachment system is very clever
> 
> yup best of both worlds Can man !


----------

